# Gears of war



## idolomantis (Jun 27, 2009)

Does anyone else but me think this is one of the best, if not the best shooter ever?

It's just so diffrent from *insert random first-person shooter here*

Just that you really have to dive for cover.. :}

and yes morpheus i do have my Xbox now.

I'm available online after the summer break.. it's a bit useless to activate xbox live if i'm not home anyway.

And as soon as i am online, i'm am going to kick some ######  

Gamertag will be Idol0mantis.. be warned  

I'm already skilled with the torque bow...


----------



## revmdn (Jun 27, 2009)

Love that game. Horde mode is my fave. when you get live you'll see. Got the 50 achievement. Halo 3 is still better, though. Can't wait for ODST! They have a firefight mode which will be their version of horde. Check out Left For Dead. Let us know when you go live.


----------



## idolomantis (Jun 27, 2009)

revmdn said:


> Love that game. Horde mode is my fave. when you get live you'll see. Got the 50 achievement. Halo 3 is still better, though. Can't wait for ODST! They have a firefight mode which will be their version of horde. Check out Left For Dead. Let us know when you go live.


I played Annex at a friends house, very cool stuff, i just started so i just got 4 achievements, but i have about 10 cog tags now.

Left 4 dead is already on my wanted list.. i like zombies


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 27, 2009)

If you like zombies, you'll love BioHazard 2! Go splicers!


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jun 28, 2009)

WOOOOOO

FRESH MEAT

lol

You say that now, but im guessing you`ll be saying something entirely different when my lancer`s shreddin up yer spine  

Hey Phil do you mean Bioshock 2?

Cause biohazard is what resident evil is called over in japan  

This all reminds me, do we have a gamertag thread on mantidforum already?


----------



## idolomantis (Jun 28, 2009)

Morpheus uk said:


> WOOOOOOFRESH MEAT
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


A.. don't think so morph XD one blow from the longshot and i got your head  

I already gave a headshot with a blindfire from tha gnasher.

My next game will be GOW 2

and then i want COD4, BF:BC, and Fallout 3.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jun 28, 2009)

What the heck Rod?!

I didnt see Mass Effect in your list?!

Please explain  

Headshot with the gansher?

Thats about as easy as keeping an african mantis lol

You wouldnt have time to headshot me because i would already be behind you tagging you with a frag grenade XD


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jun 28, 2009)

Forgot to say exactly when is this summer break o yours?

Im already off


----------



## revmdn (Jun 28, 2009)

Really, nobody is into Halo? The fiction itself is so good.


----------



## idolomantis (Jun 28, 2009)

Morpheus uk said:


> What the heck Rod?!I didnt see Mass Effect in your list?!
> 
> Please explain
> 
> ...


alright. mass effect too.

And you can't frag as you will be shredded to bits if i take my lancer out.

and when you think you've got watch me booming your head  

And no i don't really like Halo.. but that's me.



Morpheus uk said:


> Forgot to say exactly when is this summer break o yours?Im already off


Next saturday it starts for me


----------



## worldofmantis (Jun 28, 2009)

.. killzone2 imo, got a good storyline and it sweet action fps, game requires massive teamwork (as your teammeats decide where u spawn) and u also have to not suck as well^^ 50 kills 2 deaths is my best score

unfortunatley i dont have a xbox 360 :"{ (i like ps3 better anyways but everyone i know has a 360)


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 28, 2009)

Morpheus uk said:


> WOOOOOOFRESH MEAT
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


haha! You're right!  Sunny (15 and my Gaming Expert) firmly believes that Japanese is better than American in the digital arts, and went to a lot of trouble to get a Windows port of the Japanese version. I haven't searched the web, but I can tell you that the Japanese version has been cleaned up and dumbed down, perhaps to appeal to the sub teen market with anxious rents. She was Very Disappointed!

Bioshock 2 isn't out yeat, as you know, but it is full of "Healthy Family Values." Little Sister now climbs onto Big Daddy's shoulder for a quick snuggle as they go off to spend Quality Time together, slicing Splicers. Remember, "The Family the Slays Together Stays Together!" :lol:


----------



## revmdn (Jun 28, 2009)

Bungie is the best studio out there, hands down. Sorry, I'm not usually this hard headed, but I'm right on this one. You can just feel the love in their games. They are very involved in their own community. Not to take anything away from Cliffy B or other developers. But come on.


----------



## yeatzee (Jun 28, 2009)

The Halo series has the best campaign out of any game period. I could play halo 1, 2, 3 and wars's campaigns all day, beating them over and over and still not get bored.

The story line is fantastic and the books just top off halo's overall awesomeness :lol: 

I can not wait for halo ODST and Halo Reach. I Can't wait to fight with multiple spartans on the latter..... let the rape-age begin  

As for online play im sorry, but COD4 has set a new standard for online gaming. There is nothing out there that beats it online, no question about it.

I for one almost have all the gold guns on COD4  

Edit: But don't get me wrong, I love gears 1 &amp; 2 to death


----------



## revmdn (Jun 28, 2009)

yeatzee said:


> The Halo series has the best campaign out of any game period. I could play halo 1, 2, 3 and wars's campaigns all day, beating them over and over and still not get bored. The story line is fantastic and the books just top off halo's overall awesomeness :lol:
> 
> I can not wait for halo ODST and Halo Reach. I Can't wait to fight with multiple spartans on the latter..... let the rape-age begin
> 
> ...


I've read all the books also. Just started re-reading Fall of Reach, my personal favorite. Did you see Bungie is working on a third "secret" game. Read this weeks update. They are so messing with my mind. Yeah can't wait for Fire Fight. I don't like how COD peope are even more competitive than the Halo people. I Hate how competitive the Halo matchmaking is, COD is way worse. Makes it no fun.


----------



## yeatzee (Jun 28, 2009)

Fall of reach is the best sci-fi book I have ever read. As soon as I finished reading it I played and re-beat halo 1, it was awesome how the story came to life even more after reading the book!

And holy ######! I totally missed that! Man now I'm even more siked..... Bungie is fricken amazing :lol:  

Personally, I'm super competitive so I don't mind it


----------



## revmdn (Jun 28, 2009)

yeatzee said:


> Fall of reach is the best sci-fi book I have ever read. As soon as I finished reading it I played and re-beat halo 1, it was awesome how the story came to life even more after reading the book! And holy ######! I totally missed that! Man now I'm even more siked..... Bungie is fricken amazing :lol:
> 
> Personally, I'm super competitive so I don't mind it


I'm not that good I really like the fiction though. I do still play, don't get me wrong. I have all the current achievements.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jun 29, 2009)

revmdn said:


> Bungie is the best studio out there, hands down. Sorry, I'm not usually this hard headed, but I'm right on this one. You can just feel the love in their games. They are very involved in their own community. Not to take anything away from Cliffy B or other developers. But come on.


You can also feel their a$$ kissing to microsoft :lol: 

I honestly hate halo 3, halo 2 was the best but as for 3, the gameplay is just so sh!t, they completly rewired the system of first person shooters and ended up with a random crappy outcome.

Like i mentioned before, microsoft and bungie are money grabbing @$$holes, they`ve taken most of the playlists and put them into new ones where you have to have all the downloadable content, which leaves someone like me who refuses to pay for content that i feel should already been included only able to play like 4 maps :lol:


----------



## revmdn (Jun 29, 2009)

I understand what your saying, but I disagree on a few points. Halo CE and Halo 2 were incomplete games, rushed out. #3 they finished. They change playlist so people will keep playing. Yes, we would all like the new maps for free, but thats not how the world works. People don't work for free, and if you can't afford minor price then you should be working and not playing video games. Most bigger games do this, not just Bungie games. Yes, Microsoft wants all your money, no doubt. This has nothing to do with how awesome Bungie is. Look at all the features H3 had that other games haven't attempted yet.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jun 29, 2009)

But thats what im trying to say, i can afford those maps but i think its wrong they are selling something that should already be a part of what we brought you wouldnt buy a movie where you had to pay extra to see the ending now would ya?


----------



## revmdn (Jun 29, 2009)

We did get a campaign ending (sort of). We are paying for new content. Has nothing to do with withholding the ending. I say keep the new maps coming, although Mythic part 2 is the last, I think.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jun 29, 2009)

Im just ennoyed remembering games that had tonnes of maps to begin with, well at least with PC gaming its near enough all for free :lol:


----------



## revmdn (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah, I never got into PC gaming. I know I'm an bad person. I've been a console person since pong.


----------



## revmdn (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah, I never got into PC gaming. I know I'm an bad person. I've been a console person since pong.


----------



## kamakiri (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm a big Halo series fan....but one complaint about first person shooter games in general is how fake they all are for things like keeping your sight trained on your target while running. It should be hard as heck to hit *anything* while shooting and running. For any game, I can hit things while running as well as when I am standing still or even when crouching. As someone who has shot real automatic weaponry and scoped rifles, I just know that's not realistic. Still fun as heck anyway!


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 11, 2009)

I really don't see what is so good on halo :S it ain't original, the weapons look just too star-warish and the graphics ain't that good.

For me it's just another arcade shooter, you can just stand in the open somewhere without getting killed and just shoot everyone.

Also a anti bullet shield or whatever it's called is so fake. what's so fun at being indestructible?

heck no, i prefer gears of war alot more. the weapons aren't too space like, they look deadly and they are ment to be deadly. not stylish.

the story has some great plot twists. and you really have to dive for cover. i dislike FPS exept for call of duty 4.


----------



## kamakiri (Jul 11, 2009)

You don't have to have Halo on "Easy".


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 11, 2009)

kamakiri said:


> You don't have to have Halo on "Easy".


still nothing compared to gears on insane, even one single drone can kill you.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 11, 2009)

Not if you arent [email protected]


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 11, 2009)

Morpheus uk said:


> Not if you arent [email protected]


i'm not, but iama saying, insane pretty hard if you ask me.


----------



## kamakiri (Jul 11, 2009)

idol0mantis said:


> i'm not, but iama saying, insane pretty hard if you ask me.


Idolo, kinda off-topic, but talk like this is why I thought you were a dude... :lol:


----------



## worldofmantis (Jul 11, 2009)

xbot noobs


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 11, 2009)

kamakiri said:


> Idolo, kinda off-topic, but talk like this is why I thought you were a dude... :lol:


You better be joking.



chris_carson said:


> xbot noobs


PS3 fanboys....


----------



## Kruszakus (Jul 11, 2009)

I don't like FPP - they are a bit unrealistic. That's why I still enjoy the good old Deus Ex - you won't hit a thing if you run and shoot at the same time - unless you have recoil upgrades and a lot of experience points spent on the right skills. You have to wait a bit motionless for the target reticle to lock on. Besides, I love stealth gameplay - much more of a challenge


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 12, 2009)

chris_carson said:


> xbot noobs


Well i have an xbox 360, and a Wii, and a PS3 so HA  

Plus im also a PC gamer so double HAHA :lol: 

Neat avatar by the way


----------



## sbugir (Oct 6, 2009)

God I love gears... Who has gears 2??? With the dark corners maps


----------



## revmdn (Oct 6, 2009)

Great game. No expansion pack on that though.


----------



## idolomantis (Oct 7, 2009)

I wanted to go live the other day but guess what? the wireless box thingy didn't work. some dude sold us a broken product. nice.

now i'll be either spending 70 euros on a crappy USB wireless thing from Xbox. or spent 7 hours screwing with wires.

sux.

Now that i've beaten the campaign 3 times and played a bit against bots.. it ain't that fun anymore. i want real prey.

Now i'm spending my Xbox time playing assassin's creed and F.E.A.R.

but 20 NOV i've got assassin's creed II waiting for me  

i think we need to make an official MF xbox360 thread on all games etc..

Otherwise i'm going to foresee: an assassin's creed II thread, an modern warfare 2 threda and a left 4 dead 2 thread in november


----------



## sbugir (Oct 7, 2009)

damn right Idolo! Which FEAR?


----------



## idolomantis (Oct 7, 2009)

1st one, FEAR 2 isn't HALF as scary  

Guns, soldiers, fire and blood on the ceiling. what ELSE do you want?


----------



## sbugir (Oct 7, 2009)

Yeah I can't find FEAR anywhere in stores, Fear 2 isn't scary at all except for the first abomination, that scared the ###### out of me. And every time alma runs at you is scary...Specially the last time. That crawl was nerve racking. I prefer the look of the 2nd one tho.


----------



## idolomantis (Oct 7, 2009)

Man FEAR got me on ceiling a few times XD

like that part in a ventillation shaft where she suddenly crawls at you at high speed..

Creepy little girls are scarier than any big dude with a mask and meat cleaver(yeah i'm refering to friday the 13d).

This ape






O HAI sweety!


----------



## sbugir (Oct 7, 2009)

lol yeah, girls are scarier


----------



## idolomantis (Oct 7, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> lol yeah, girls are scarier


OLOL does that also count in real life?


----------



## sbugir (Oct 8, 2009)

It depends...if they're creepy little ginger girls, then yes :wacko:


----------

